# Stalks people and dogs



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

The problem started about 8 months ago or so. Xenos seems to hone in on someone and freezes, puffs up and drags us to stalk them. If the person has walked off - he will remember the scene hours later and try to go in that direction again. If the person is tall, heavy, male or is wearing a big jacket, our dogs is so scared that it's almost impossible to control him.

Other dogs. He does the same thing but with a growl and doesn't seem to get it that he needs to back down from stalking.

Treats, toys, nothing works. Getting him to touch the palm of our hand, sit, nothing works. Trainers - haven't worked. Same for behaviorists. So...what do we do? Any ideas out there?

PS he also stalks leaves and anything that moves - but is scared crapless of trucks, vans, etc.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

The trainers and behaviorists have given you no suggestions? Maybe play some tracking games with him. Seems like he wants to. Maybe you need a more specialized trainer, what about a search and rescue trainer? Direct that energy? Just a thought. I may be off base, but that is what I would do.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know how old this dog is, & stated this started 8 months ago;

How Much OFF Leash Exercise Does This Dog Get, Get 8 months ago?

Sounds OCD, from: Bordom, Excessive Crate, Kennel, I don't know, just thinkin!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought the puffing up meant fear? My Meika does this all the time, especially when Sasha comes running at her and side tackles her. Meika has a big fear/nervous problem since I have had her. She also fear growls a lot. 
If I take her out every day to be around people (especially with her fav toy) then she does better.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

mtmarabianz said:


> I don't know how old this dog is, & stated this started 8 months ago;
> 
> How Much OFF Leash Exercise Does This Dog Get, Get 8 months ago?
> 
> Sounds OCD, from: Bordom, Excessive Crate, Kennel, I don't know, just thinkin!


He is almost three. He doesn't have boredom, he is only in the crate when he chooses to be (naps), no kennel. This isn't a case of a dog neglected - he is just high strung and likes to herd anything that moves. He gets off-leash exercise about an hour a day when I bring him to a gated park nearby. 

I'm starting to wonder if he is part jack russell lol... he is so hyper that if we run 2-4 miles in the morning, he comes in and runs to the door with his Kong frisbee. Good thing we work from home or who knows what this kid would do


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can you get him into herding? Sounds like he needs an outlet for his skills. Mental stimulation is a good way to get exercise. Do the other dog owners mind that he is herding theirs?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll second jane's suggestion in getting him in herding. Seems like the perfect outlet for this type of behavior. They are herding dogs - it's what comes natural to them. I'd definitely at least look into it.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am so torn. I really want him to learn the difference between proper herding and knowing when it's inappropriate. The problem is that I feel bad for farm-based animals. I took your advice (thanks you Lucy Dog and Onyx) and looked it up all this morning. Can't find anything that doesn't physically involve the use of other animals.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well... herding lessons are most likely going to involve the herding of sheep. He's going to have to herd something. If you have a good instructor that knows what they're doing, it could be really good for him to herd some farm animals.

I think it's a good suggestion to try out because it's up giving him and outlet to what he wants to do so bad. Maybe by bringing him to a herding class that allows him to herd, it will make him want to herd everything else that much less.

If you want to work on basic obedience and building a better bond so he listens to you better, sign him for a regular obedience class and work on his issues there.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I am going to sign him up for agility classes. We have a short and long tunnel (one has a flap at the end. We take it to the gated area and use a wooden ramp base they have there. He seems to fixated on doing tricks all the time and finding hidden objects. A friend keeps saying he is better suited as a track dog or in a K-9 unit and wants him for the force. 

It sucks because he is such a good dog in the house but his boundless outdoor energy suddenly makes him into a strict working dog and not a family dog. Will just have to get him some classes and see what he enjoys most. I wouldn't give him up even if someone paid me or offered me another dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is Treibball a great way for him to get his herding skills exercised.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you so much! Look at how focused this border collie is! He/she targets one specific ball without being distracted with the others moving around. Pretty amazing! I wish I had found this site sooner; you're all so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

From the post it is difficult to pinpoint the cause. Around 7 months of age my dog did the same thing stalked dogs approaching when on walks, barked at people from the crate in the car. Maybe teenage butthead stage that he will outgrow. Now she doesnt do any of that anymore at 3 years, but she has had a lot of obedience training in past 2 years. Hope he gets over it.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, I really hope he does too. Walked him earlier and he flipped out a few times. Kind of set a bad tone to our day here. Trying so hard to get this sorted so we can all enjoy walks together.


----------

